# Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!



## blxckxxt (4. Februar 2010)

Ich find das den Hammer: weil die anderen Veranstalter die Termine gegriffen haben fällt das Dorschfestival aus bzw. findet als Rumpfveranstaltung auf den Kuttern (allen ?) statt.

Das kann doch nicht angehen. Allmählich verliert Heiligenhafen auch noch die letzten Angler. Im Unterschied zu früher sind jetzt kaum noch Kutter da. Dann sollte doch wohl erst recht das Festival weiter laufen. Das war bisher werbung für das Kutterangeln und hat viele Leute angezogen.

Gelesen hab ich das hier: http://www.die-kuestenangler.de/showthread.php?p=8993#post8993

Glücklich ist über die Schrumpfung echt keiner. irgendwie komme ich da nich mehr mit.


----------



## Truttafriend (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*



> Gibt es hier im AB überhaupt noch Angler, die in natürlichen Gewässern angeln (hier die überflutete Wiese, die Ostsee)?



Nach so einem Spruch kommen bestimmt ganz viele ABler in dein Forum.

Freche Werbung #d


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*

Nun komm mal wieder runter Falk, Tim hat nämlich Recht.


----------



## leopard_afrika (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*

so, so falk ein rückfall in alte zeiten! unüberlegt und in einem falschen ton! 
statt konstruktiv zu kritisieren, nach gründen, alternativen, meinetwegen auch nach auswegen zu suchen oder in diesem zusammenhang zu aktion aufzurufen, greifst du zumindest indirekt an!
vlt. überlegt ihr mal, warum ortsansässige vereine/ läden dies tun, vlt. weil sie ums eigene überleben kämpfen werden müssen? weil sie vlt. alternativen zum weniger werdenden fisch/ weniger kutterangeboten suchen/ suchen müssen? weil vlt. von seiten der festivalveranstalter zu wenig/ zu spät/ zu stur an einer gemeinsamen lösung gearbeitet wurde? all das wissen wir nicht, aber eines dürfte klar sein: es hat niemand daran gearbeitet, durch terminreservierungen das dorschfestival auf jeden fall verhindern!


----------



## Gardenfly (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*

Wen wundert das Heiligenhafen das fallen lässt ?
schließlich sind Angler in der Eventtouristik ungebetene Gäste.
Ich habe mal ein Jahr in Heiligenhafen gearbeitet, dort hat man schon gemerkt, das Fremdenverkehr sich total vom Angler abgewandt hat, leider machen die Angler so etwas auch noch mit.


----------



## Lindi (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Wen wundert das Heiligenhafen das fallen lässt ?
> schließlich sind Angler in der Eventtouristik ungebetene Gäste.
> Ich habe mal ein Jahr in Heiligenhafen gearbeitet, dort hat man schon gemerkt, das Fremdenverkehr sich total vom Angler abgewandt hat, leider machen die Angler so etwas auch noch mit.


 
Moin,  |wavey:
sehe ich genauso,als ich vor über 25 Jahren mit dem Kutterangeln anfing war Heiligenhafen noch eine reine
Anglermetropole.Dann haben sie Irgendwann die alte Hafenkneipe (war ein beliebter Treffpunkt für Angler)zum
Mövenpick umgebaut und seit dem ging es mit dem Angeln immer mehr Berg ab.#d
Heute lebt Heiligenhafen nur noch vomTourismus,Angler spielen nur noch eine Nebenrolle.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Quappenjäger (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*



Lindi schrieb:


> Moin, |wavey:
> sehe ich genauso,als ich vor über 25 Jahren mit dem Kutterangeln anfing war Heiligenhafen noch eine reine
> Anglermetropole.Dann haben sie Irgendwann die alte Hafenkneipe (war ein beliebter Treffpunkt für Angler)zum
> Mövenpick umgebaut und seit dem ging es mit dem Angeln immer mehr Berg ab.#d
> ...


 
jo und bar brasil wenn es die nocht gibt wo vorher noch ne klasse kneipe war wo mann auch nachm brandungsangeln gutes essen für uns gab. heute ist nach 22 uhr ja nur noch mc dreck.
bald sind die restlichen kudder auch wech und nur noch butterfahrt angesagt.


----------



## Reisender (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*

Wir Angler sind ja auch Touris, die Geld da lassen.
Sollten wir nicht mehr kommen, dann können die doch den Hafen zuschütten und Al..-Li..-und sonstige Geschäffte draufstellen, denn es gibt dann ja auch keine Kutter mehr zu sehen die Fische anlanden.

Ich möchte ja mal den Wahren grund wissen, aber ich glaube das keiner der da mit macht mal ein Ehrliches Wort hier schreiben wird.


----------



## leguan8 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*

Wie Peinlich aber Typisch Falk


----------



## Macker (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*

Ich weiss garnicht warum Ihr euch wundert.
Der algemeine Tenor ist doch warum soll ich Kuttern is eh kein Dorsch da.
Wenn der Dorsch wieder da sein sollte sind die Kutter weg, weil Pleite.
Das beste beilspiel war doch die Karoline richtig Geld in die Hand genommen wegen Umbau dann wenig Angler, nächste Auflage und Pleite.
Wenn auf sonem Kutter was Größeres kommt werden die meisten wohl dicke Backen machen.
Ich kenne Kutter die sind im Januar 2mal mit 20-25 Mann raus gefahren.
Wie lange das gut geht kann sich jeder denken.
Für die Laboer Dorschtage habe Ich im Januar was von 100 Anmeldungen gehört.
Also wenn keiner Fährt braucht auch keiner Jammern.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## leopard_afrika (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*

@reisender
was meinst du ist einem unternehmer, der von touris lebt, lieber/wichtiger? der touri, der 1- 2 wochen bleibt und seine urlaubskasse vor ort in den verschiedensten einrichtungen läßt oder der meist nur 1 wochenende bleibende angler, der fast den ganzen tag/ nacht am/ auf`m wasser ist und geld meist nur für ein paar köder und etwas essen/trinken da läßt? und auch die paar angelkutter machen nicht das flair eines fischerhafens aus, touris interessieren sich auch eher für die kutter, die mehr fische anlanden als die angelkutter.
ich bin zwar auch u.a. küstenangler, aber ich sehe deshalb kein recht für mich, daß ich als kleines rädchen im großen getriebe einer tourismusmaschinerie beachtet werden muß, zumal ich nur dekozwecke in dieser maschinerie erfülle.


----------



## Reisender (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*

Der Unternehmer sieht denn wechsel lieber, denn die die 2 Wochen auf und ab laufen bingen ihn kein Geld, denn die haben ja schon ihr Geld bei ihn gelassen, daher wünscht er sich schnellstens neue Gäste.......:m

Und es sind viele Angler auch nur ein Wochende da und machen Juckuhu....bis die Balken brechen !!:m So auch die die immer Wechseln und sich nen Wurm kaufen....

Also ich finde deko sehr schön :q :q hilft es doch das Bild ab zurunden !!


----------



## leopard_afrika (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*

so`n quatsch, der unternehmer z.b. in einer pension hat mehr auslastung, weniger aufwand usw. ein touri für 2 wochen bedeutet 13 übernachtungen, 1- 2 mal wäschewechsel, 14 tage essen usw., in der selben zeit wochenendbesucher/angler bedeuten 4 übernachtungen, mind. 2 mal wäschewechsel, 4 tage essen und meist nix mehr, da der angler früh raus und spät zurückkommt. dazu kommen für den ort noch beim touri nutzung der touristischen einrichtungen, der souvenirshops, der wellneseinrichtungen und, und, und. beim angler kommen am wochenende wattwürmer und ein paar montagen und das evtl. geld für die paar kutterkapitäne, mehr nicht. kaum welche angler lassen es wirklich krachen! auf deutsch: wir angler sind nullen- übernachtungen: 0,x %, nutzung touristischer einrichtungen u.ä. 0,y %, umsatz in der gesamtheit der geschäfte: 0,z %
bleibt bei allem enthusiasmus doch mal realistisch!


----------



## Reisender (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*

Unternehmer.......zähle ich Geschäffte die Umsatz machen wollen, und somit auf wechselne Kundschaft angewiesen sind !!

Das mit den Vermietern ist ja nun mal ne ganz andere sachen....da haben Sie natürlich mehr von langzeit Mietern !!

Aber eine trostlose Gegend wo nichts mehr ist und auch nichts an Veranstalltungen (egal welcher art) gegeben ist, da gehen auch langsam die Lichter aus !!

Und ganz klar ist, wenn Urlaubsgäste 14 Tage anwesend sind, dann geben sie auch weniger Geld aus, denn sie müßen ja schon ne menge für die Hütte auf dem Tisch legen....

So hat jeder seine sich !! :m


----------



## Gardenfly (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*

Angler werden halt gerne Touristisch vergessen, aber gerade Vor-und-Nachsaison sind an der Ostsee für Angler Hauptsaison.
Macht man seinen Mefo/Brandungs/Dorschurlaub mit der Familie, kann man diese nicht zum sonnen an den Strand abschieben- die wollen was erleben und geben zwangsläufig Geld aus.


----------



## leopard_afrika (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*

die angler gehen meist nur in die 1,2,3 angelgeschäfte und das war`s und wenn du das eingangsposting liest, da steht etwas von anderen events, durch die die termine besetzt sind, also eben kein ausfall für die anderen und wenn du mal etwas von heiligenhafen liest, die leben dort viel vom tourismus: hotels, bäder, wellnesanlagen, service, gaststätten und eben nicht von wochenendgästen, die angeln wollen. und hotels, pensionen, bäder usw. werden eben am auslastungsgrad gemessen. 
und angler sind eben meist auch keine "wechselnde" kundschaft, die boutiquen, souvenirgeschäften und, und, und umsätze bringen! und selbst in den angelgeschäften lassen die kurzzeitgäste meist nicht das große geld für neue ausrüstungen, meist nur die kleinumsätze für wattis und montagen und auch das nicht unbedingt nur an einem festivalwochenende.
und wie schon gepostet, vlt. gibt es ja alternativen, z.b. die integration des festivals in ein hafenfest oder so, aber da ist ja protestieren und maulen vlt. einfacher... ;-)
und nochmals, ich glaube einfach nicht, daß man dort die angler ausgrenzen will, aber man wird sie auch nicht bevorzugt beachten!


----------



## leopard_afrika (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*

@ gardenfly
und? wem schenkt man dann wohl mehr beachtung? vaddern, der morgens zum angeln geht und spät zurückkommt oder doch eher frau und kindern, die shoppen, wellnessen, was erleben/ events besuchen usw. wollen?


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*

Ich glaube auch, wenn Angler und insbesondere das Festival so eine lukrative Sache für Heiligenhafen gewesen wären, hätte niemand dieses Event so kalt abgewürgt. Die Öffentlichkeit hat sich auch kaum dafür interessiert und viele andere Gäste hat es sicher auch nicht amüsiert.
Schaut euch dagegen mal das Trollingfestival auf Bornholm an. 250 Boote aus vielen Ländern im Hafen. Hotels und Campingplätze ausgebucht, die Landfrauen von Bornholm machen  die Verpflegung und das Fernsehen berichtet...Bürgermeister, Minister und wer weiß was sind mit eingebunden.


----------



## big mama (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @ gardenfly
> und? wem schenkt man dann wohl mehr beachtung? vaddern, der morgens zum angeln geht und spät zurückkommt oder doch eher frau und kindern, die shoppen, wellnessen, was erleben/ events besuchen usw. wollen?


 Hey hey hey.....
und was ist mir den angelnden Frauen????
Auch wir sind eine Zielgruppe des Angeltourismus und leiden zZt unter dem aktuellen ( "Karoline") Kutterverlust.


----------



## Platte (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*

Sorry das ich abweiche vom Thema aber
ich finde es immer wieder sehr interessant das behauptet wird das der Angeltourismus keinen oder nur einen geringen Einfluss auf die Wirtschaft in der Region hat.|kopfkrat
Angler haben einen größeren Wirtschaftsanteil als die Fischereiindustrie.
Viele Regionen sind auf die Angler angewiesen. Dazu zählt auch Heiligenhafen, Fehmarn und Umgebung.
Wer sonst verbringt seinen Urlaub in den Zeiten zwischen Oktober und Mai bei uns an der Küste? 
Ich denke mal es sind bestimmt 80 % Angler oder Gelegenheitsangler. 
Sie buchen auch nicht alle nur 2 Tage sondern viele 1-2 Wochen mit Familie oder Kollegen.
Was das für Umsätze in der Zeit für die Region bedeutet dürfte jedem klar sein.
Natürlich ist es in den letzten Jahren wesentlich schlechter geworden durch den Rückgang des Dorschbestandes in der westlichen Ostsee. Dennoch sind wir alle weiterhin auf jeden Angler hier oben angewiesen. Wir leben hier alle vom Tourismus und können uns nicht nur auf die Ferienzeiten beschränken. Denn davon kann hier keiner das ganze Jahr von Leben.
Zum Glück gibt es mitlerweile genügend Alternativen hier oben um Fische zu fangen.
Meerforellen haben wir mittlerweile das ganze Jahr über und auch der Plattfisch ist in größeren Stückzahlen anzutreffen als es vor Jahren noch üblich war.


----------



## leopard_afrika (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*

@big mama, habe euch nicht vergessen, aber gardenflys posting ging zu ihm und seiner familie, und die meisten angler sind auch leider immer noch männer und wenn diese mit familie kommen, dann angelt die familie wohl auch immer noch im "normalfall" nicht so viel.
@platte, das dorschfestival sollte aber nicht in der "nebensaison stattfinden, sondern in einer zeit, in der auch genügend badegäste vor ort sind und die einrichtungen nicht um jeden kämpfen müssen.

und noch mal: warum integriert man das dorschfestival nicht in ein anderes event? gemeinsam erhöht man vlt. dessen atraktivität?!


----------



## Kabeljau70 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*

ich glaube 1998 habe ich das erste dorschfestival mitgemacht, was auch mein letztes war.
so veranstaltungen sind nix für mich.

das angler schlecht fürs geschäft sind kann ich aus meiner sicht nicht sagen. z.b. dieses jahr mein bruder mit frau ich mit meiner gattin, waren 18 tage in heiligenhafen, abgesehn von dem fahrpreis, neue pilker ringe auch was weiß ich, haben unsere frauen täglich geld in irgendwelchen cafes gelassen, sowie etliche neue kleidungs stücke "die gibts bei uns zuhause ja nicht" zitat meiner frau nach kauf einer neuen winterjacke :q
waren wir jeden abend essen. zuzüglich abends sauna schwimmen. 

ich glaube kaum das familien mit 1-2 kinder mehr aus geben als der durchschnittliche angler.

das hauptproblem wird sein das kaum noch fisch da ist, und deshalb die angler wegbleiben.


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*



Platte schrieb:


> Sorry das ich abweiche vom Thema aber
> ich finde es immer wieder sehr interessant das behauptet wird das der Angeltourismus keinen oder nur einen geringen Einfluss auf die Wirtschaft in der Region hat.|kopfkrat
> Angler haben einen größeren Wirtschaftsanteil als die Fischereiindustrie.
> .



Ich wohne in einer Kurstadt, was für Angler machen ?
Nein, wir haben doch ein Bild vom Fluss auf der Internetseite! nur das dieses Bild nicht in der Gegend aufgenommen wurde, versucht man einen von diesen Marketingleuten zu überzeugen, merkt man Desinteresse. Schafft man es endlich positiv über Angeltourismus zu reden, steht oft in der Zeitung das ein neuer den Posten hat, oder irgendein Quatschverein versucht mit albernen Aktionen sämtliche Ressourcen zu binden.


----------



## Platte (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> warum integriert man das dorschfestival nicht in ein anderes event? gemeinsam erhöht man vlt. dessen atraktivität?!


 
Sehe ich ähnlich. 
Das Rahmenprogramm sollte wesentlich erweitert werden.
Man kann so viel machen.

Ausstellungen verschiedener Hersteller/Großlieferanten im Festzelt.(kleine Messe)
Vorführungen verschiedener Angeltechniken
Vorfachbauforführung
Tag der offenen Tür auf den Angel-Kuttern auch nach dem Anlegen
vorallem eine interessantere Wertung für die Teilnehmer damit meine ich: Größte Fische, meiste Fische, kleinster Fisch usw. ebenso mehr Sponsoringpreise für die Teilnehmer Platz 1- 50 sollte schon mind. etwas bekommen.
Vernünftige Ordner auf jeden Schiff
uvm....
Man kann halt nicht alles runterfahren und davon ausgehen das es von alleine weiterläuft.
In Laboe hingegen wird wesentlich mehr geboten als her. Haben die Veranstalter beider Festivals im letzten Jahr schon für ein Gespräch zusammengebracht. Leider ohne Erfolg wie mir scheint nach der Absage der gesamten Veranstaltung.
Ich finde das alles nur äußerst Peinlich #d


----------



## degl (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*

Grundsätzlich denke ich das alle Beteilitgen am Dorschfestival einen Fehler begehen, wenn sie dieses Event "sterben"lassen.

Widerum habe ich in den letzten 10 Jahren immer wieder Angler bei meinen Kuttetouren gefragt: na, auch diesmal beim Festival in Heilitown(Laboe) gewesen..............alle, wirklich alle haben mit dem Kopf geschüttelt oder abgewunken.#c

Komisch....dachte ich, soll doch immer so ein Erfolg sein;+

Nein......ich glaube eher, das die Meisten, genau wie ich, lieber zu "ruhigeren Zeiten" nach Heilitown(Laboe) zum Kuttern fahren, als an solch einem Wochende, wo alle Kutter brechend voll sind.

Doch für die Vielen, denen das Festival gefallen hat und gern dabei waren, sollten die Veranstallter das Event erhalten, ja sogar(wie Platte schrieb) das Rahmenprogram erweitern#6

gruß degl

begeisterter "Küstenangler"..........#6


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*

Mir erschließt sich ja auch erst mal nicht die Plausibilität dessen, warum das Festival nicht stattfindet. Auf den offiziellen Seiten Heiligenhafens und des zugehörigen Tourismus findet sich im Juni doch gar kein Event, was dem Festival entgegensprechen würde. Durch was soll also der Festivaltermin blockiert sein? Wenn ihr die Veranstalter kennt, dann fragt doch mal nach und vergeßt nicht zu fragen, wenn es sich nur um ein Straßenfest irgend eines Vereines handelt, warum man sich nicht mit denen zusammentun kann. 
Und im Juli finden die Hafenfesttage statt, das würde thematisch doch auch ganz gut zusammenpassen. Oder gibt es da etwa Streitereien/ Gerangel bei der Abschöpfung der Gewinne/ Umsätze?


----------



## vazzquezz (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich ja auch erst mal nicht die Plausibilität dessen, warum das Festival nicht stattfindet.



Vielleicht ist es ja nur, weil der Stargast des Ganzen, der Dorsch, nicht wirklich an der Veranstaltung teilnimmt ...?

:m


----------



## shorty 38 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*

Hallo, die Situation vor Ort gibt doch Baltic Cölln klar wieder. Vor 20 Jahren war es ein reiner Angler- und Seglerladen. Heute nur noch ein Leuchtturmverkäufer für Touris und Spielkreismuttis. Aber clever, sein Umsatz ist bestimmt besser. Gruß Shorty


----------



## scripophix (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*

Das hört sich geradezu so an, als würdet ihr den Dorschfang in Heiligenhafen innerlich beerdigen.

Dann war es das also ? Das "Mekka der Hochseeangler" ist "gestorben" ???

Problem: Es gibt kein neues "Dorsch-Zentrum". (Es gibt ja auch keinen Dorsch ?!)

Wo bleiben wir ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*

Sagt mal Leute,

wo ist denn das Problem wenn das "Festival" ausfallen sollte?
Es gibt doch noch genug andere WE`s im Jahr,wo man sich mit
Gleichgesinnten treffen kann,ganz nach dem Motto:
Wer hat den *"Längsten",den "Dicksten"*.
Eure Frauen zu Hause haben sich doch schon lange ihre
Meinung gebildet.
Und die Staubfänger, die es zu gewinnen gibt,müssen doch
ohnehin eure Frauen mit "Stolz" abstauben.
Ich jedenfalls freue mich immer,wenn ich solch einem "Expertentreffen" ausweichen kann.Und was den Wirtschaftsfaktor angeht,so kann ich mir nicht vorstellen,dass Angler den Haushalt der Stadt wesentlich
beeinflussen können.Die in den meisten Fällen preiswerten
Betten,die von den meisten Anglern belegt werden,dürften
auch von jungen Familien geschätzt werden.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Jacky Fan (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*

Mein letzter Ausflug nach Heiligenhafen wird auf lange Sicht gesehen auch nicht so schnell wiederholt.
Kutterbetreuung mau
Fang mau
Angebote in den Shops sahen eher nach Abverkauf aus
Pension war sehr gut auf Angler eingestellt, obwohl der Trend zu Familien geht.


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*



Jacky Fan schrieb:


> Mein letzter Ausflug nach Heiligenhafen wird auf lange Sicht gesehen auch nicht so schnell wiederholt.
> Kutterbetreuung mau
> Fang mau
> Angebote in den Shops sahen eher nach Abverkauf aus
> Pension war sehr gut auf Angler eingestellt, obwohl der Trend zu Familien geht.


 


Hallo Jacky Fan,#h

stehe ich mit meiner Meinung anscheinend nicht ganz
allein da.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Jacky Fan (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*

Werde in diesem Jahr mal eine Wracktour an der Nordsee wagen.
30 Autominuten vom Heimatort und noch nie mitgefahren.
Mal schauen wie die Motivation der Besatzung dort ist.
Gefangen wird dort auch, sagt man.


----------



## torsk1102 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute,
> 
> wo ist denn das Problem wenn das "Festival" ausfallen sollte?
> Es gibt doch noch genug andere WE`s im Jahr,wo man sich mit
> ...


 Man sollte das Dorschfestival nicht auf ein "Wettangeln" reduzieren. Es ist im Gegenteil eine Gemeinschaftsveranstaltung, auf der man jedes Jahr nette Leute trifft, die schon seit Jahren dabei sind. Selbst abends im Zelt sitzen die Leute die auf einem Kutter zusammen geangelt haben meistens an einem Tisch (z.B Hai4) Also, nicht einfach Menschen angreifen wenn man selber nicht dabei war!Jeder soll halt so leben wie er mag, ohne dafür krittisiert zu werden!


----------



## pike fred (2. April 2010)

*AW: Dorschfestival 2010 Heiligenhafen fällt aus ?!*

Hallo zu0%sammen da soll jetzt ein hotel gebaut werden und die kutter sollen 5 km weiter weg in einen anderen hafen!!!!der hammer ist das kein einziges hotel je ausgebucht war und sogar welche zum verkauf angeboten werden.na ja die werden schon sehen wenn niemend mehr dahin will;man sollte bedenken am festival mehr als 50% keine angler waren!!!aber es gibt ja ein internes festival am 18 und 19 juni:vik:wär schön wenn es ein großes interesse von euch gäbe!


----------

